# Locomotive of the Week - all scales



## Russell

I’d like to start a photo thread for all scales. It's something I've seen done elsewhere.
I know I enjoy seeing photos from other forum members so I hope you will all join in.

Below is an N Scale GP38-2 locomotive from Atlas. It’s a Dash 2 unveiled by EMD in 1972.
I bought it Decoder Ready and it is now decoder equipped. It runs well and it also pulls well. I am happy with this locomotive. The paint work also looks good.
The Atlas item number is 47673.


----------



## shaygetz

I'll see yer 38-2...and raise ya an SD40-2....

...Athearn HO scale Espee '84 LA Games...a nice surprise from the UK.


----------



## Russell

Very nice Shay, and yes a 40-2 will beat a 38-2 every time . 

The two little houses in the background also look good.

Who makes this loco?

Do you know the reason for the Olympic Rings being painted on the body?


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks Russell...the two buildings are Revell offerings from the 60s, part of a series of three building western themed sets. The loco is an Athearn dummy, painted to look like one the Southern Pacific had painted to commemorate the Olympic games in LA Calif. in 1984. This was around the time that Athearn kicked things up a notch with better motors, details and paint schemes. While the real loco was an SD40, this came out close enough.


----------



## Massey

How about a Special 40th Annaversary Amtrak P42










Massey


----------



## shaygetz

Awwww...they shoulda done the "Bloody Nose" version...:thumbsup:


----------



## Massey

they did!! I just dont like the paint scheme and this is the engine that came to Seattle. Here is a linky to the engines and cars available.

http://store.amtrak.com/ProductList.aspx?did=5552

Massey


----------



## shaygetz

Massey said:


> they did!! I just dont like the paint scheme and this is the engine that came to Seattle. Here is a linky to the engines and cars available.
> 
> http://store.amtrak.com/ProductList.aspx?did=5552
> 
> Massey


THAT'S more like it, the pointless arrow and all...:thumbsup:


----------



## Massey

yup not my favorite. Over on MRR forums we are having a discussion about the new NMRA logo and In one of my answers I commented on how the arrow from Amtrak did not say "train" but the new logo with the tracks leading over the horizon say to me trains and those trains can go anywhere.

Massey


----------



## santafe158

How about an SD80MAC, I think that beats out both the 38-2 and the 40-2


----------



## santafe158

How about a hudson?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Gee, I was going to post my SD80MAC, but it looks a LOT like yours.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Gee, I was going to post my SD80MAC, but it looks a LOT like yours.


Really, you mean I don't have the *only* one? :laugh:

On another note, I can't wait to get my fastrack back from the movie theater. Those engines look so much better on my new O-72 curves (which I have here and they were used in the photo), I just don't have my straight sections.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Take a lot of room to use 72" curves.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Take a lot of room to use 72" curves.


Yes, but by the time I put straight sections between my O-36 curves, I take up that much space anyway. I still have the floor layouts so I have some space for bigger curves.


----------



## Big Mike

hi gentlemen i am new to this forum and was trying to figure out how to upload images. It keeps asking me to insert an URL & it begins with the http:/--am i able to upload for my desktop images or does this have to come straight from my camera? 
Thanks
Big Mike


----------



## Massey

Use Photobucket and post the [img ] tag it is much easier

Massey


----------



## Russell

My goodness. SantaFe your Conrail locos look so big in your dining room. Are they on hormones? My little N-Scalers are sooo small.

The cab lighting looks great.

Are they O or triple O ?
Big Mike, I do as Massy suggested. I use photobucket.com. For the photo in the first post of this thread, once my photo was uploaded to Photobucket, I edited it to 'large.' But sometimes I click on the img tag like Massy suggested. It then reads copied on the screen. Then I just paste it into my message. Try it, select preview post, and see if you've got it working.

Others are truly much better than me at taking photos. I just use my small Canon and choose automatic and tulip (=close up).


----------



## flyvemaskin

I lean towards the SD-40-2, Since the first time I saw one I've been in love, some very sexy lines to it as far as I'm concerned, Saw mine on the Sante Fe in Winslow, AZ in the yard there. I've been in love ever since that day.


----------



## Big Ed

Russell said:


> Very nice Shay, and yes a 40-2 will beat a 38-2 every time .
> 
> The two little houses in the background also look good.
> 
> Who makes this loco?
> 
> Do you know the reason for the Olympic Rings being painted on the body?



This thread is only for a week?


Should be titled Just SHOW YOUR LOCO

OK, here is an O Loco,

THE DISNEY EXPRESS EP-5 locomotive Lionel #6-18311

Runs on either AC/DC.
You can set it up to run off the rails or pantographs for powering it. Your choice.
Of course you would need overhead lines to run off the pantographs.

I wonder why they never made any passenger cars to go with this engine?


----------



## mopac

My bachmann G scale










I still need to paint the drive rods and it will be done. It is a repaint.


----------



## Russell

Very nice Ed. My grandchildren would love a Mickey Mouse loco.

My original idea with post #1, was to have members post photos of their locomotives as they bought them describing the scale, the maker, and how well it worked or didn't.

Obviously I did not explain it so well .

So every week, once a week, for six weeks or so (the number of locomotives I have) I will post one with a brief description. Then I'll post if and when I buy something new. My hope was/is that others will do the same.

Still I like this free wheeling, wild-west version of what I had in mind. It's fun, and seeing these photos is great.

The idea is the same for the freight car thread. I do have more freight cars.


----------



## Big Ed

Mopac.

It needs dusting too.

I can run a finger print check off the picture.:laugh:

What color for the rods?


----------



## Big Ed

Russell said:


> I’d like to start a photo thread for all scales. It's something I've seen done elsewhere.
> I know I enjoy seeing photos from other forum members so I hope you will all join in.
> 
> Below is an N Scale GP38-2 locomotive from Atlas. It’s a Dash 2 unveiled by EMD in 1972.
> I bought it Decoder Ready and it is now decoder equipped. It runs well and it also pulls well. I am happy with this locomotive. The paint work also looks good.
> The Atlas item number is 47673.






Russell said:


> Very nice Ed. My grandchildren would love a Mickey Mouse loco.
> 
> My original idea with post #1, was to have members post photos of their locomotives as they bought them describing the scale, the maker, and how well it worked or didn't.
> 
> Obviously I did not explain it so well .
> 
> So every week, once a week, for six weeks or so (the number of locomotives I have) I will post one with a brief description. Then I'll post if and when I buy something new. My hope was/is that others will do the same.
> 
> Still I like this free wheeling, wild-west version of what I had in mind. It's fun, and seeing these photos is great.
> 
> The idea is the same for the freight car thread. I do have more freight cars.



Oh you did not say when you "bought" them in your first post?
I thought you just wanted pictures of engines in different scales.

At one time I did buy that one though.

Edit,

And I will admit, "I stole it"!:thumbsup:
I have a bunch of Disney cars too.


----------



## mopac

Hey Ed, thats dust on your screen. No, its a dusty engine. Didn't
really notice the dust till I took the pic.

I guess silver or black for the rods. What do you think?


----------



## Russell

Waking up the thread.

I know I enjoy seeing photos from other forum members so I hope to see some of your locomotives and I also look forward to reading how you feel about your locomotive's looks and performance.

Below is an N Scale GP40-2 locomotive from Atlas. It is my five-year-old grandson's favorite because it is visibly the fastest. The GP40 is modeled after Electro Motive Division's 2000 horsepower GP-38 diesel introduced in the late 1960s and built through the early 1970s and is still in service today throughout North America. 

The GP40-2 was the successor to the popular EMD GP-40. The GP-40-2 had mostly internal changes but several outside details varied as well. Such details include bolted down battery box covers and a roof that extends slightly beyond the rear of the cab.
The Atlas item number is 40 000 275.

Here it is dressed in the colours of the Quebec Gatineau Railway, a shortline railway belonging to Genesee & Wyoming Inc..


----------



## Big Ed

mopac said:


> Hey Ed, thats dust on your screen. No, its a dusty engine. Didn't
> really notice the dust till I took the pic.
> 
> I guess silver or black for the rods. What do you think?




How about matching the gold trim for the rods?


----------



## mopac

I hadn't thought about gold but might look sharp. Thanks.


----------



## shaygetz

My only brass piece, an NWSL HO scale 18 ton Shay. From the time I was a teenager, the Shay was the ultimate, especially the smaller "tea kettle" ones. This one came my way via the UK, the owner getting it in a lot with several other locomotives, then selling it to me because he knew of my desire for one. The price and timing were right and now it sits in my stable, dwarfed by my other monsters...



















The models themselves are not the best effort put out by NWSL. They were plagued with drive problems from the start, being only front truck driven, the rear universal spins but does not drive the rear truck. Power pickup is so-so and the tiny locomotive still requires 18" radius curves---an unheard of demand for so small a model. Because most brass is purchased by collectors and not runners, it became little more than an asterisk in company history. When running though, the monkey motion of the rods is great, and the little booger sure does scream along at less than 10 scale MPH with the throttle cracked wide open, just like the prototypes did. 

Here's the original ad, from May, 1974...


----------



## Big Ed

K-Line Diesel O Gauge/year unknown
Custom Painted Bethlehem Steel BSX 104


----------



## tjcruiser

You need some grease and oil stains on that one, Ed! 

Actually, I'm on an Amtrak train northbound in CT as we speak. I gawked at a pristine red-black-white New Haven diesel (GP-38, maybe?) that we passed in New Haven. Not even the tiniest scratch, stain, blemish on her paint. Must have been brand new. I only wish I could have grabbed my cell phone camera in time to snap a pic ...

Kind of fun poking 'round the forum via the live wi-fi feed on the Amtrak train!

TJ


----------



## Russell

Nice photos Shay, and a good story. That Shay looks good next to the battery and soo small.

You say the paper ad is from 1974. I never thought I'd think of 1974 as a long time ago. It's the year I graduated and it's also the year I met my wife.

Big Ed, whoever did the paint job knew what he was doing. Nice locomotive.

I'm a glutton. I hope to see some more.

Cheers


----------



## tommyboy

This is my G scale LGB 0-4-0
pretty much the basic starter kit
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6662487869/]
P1080294 by thomrobson, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

My HO-scale CN GP40. It's awesome 

-J.


----------



## Russell

Jay, who makes that CN locomotive?

And Tom, looks like G, as in g-scale, stands for giant. 


It's a revelation for me to see so many collecting larger than HO.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Russell said:


> Jay, who makes that CN locomotive?
> 
> And Tom, looks like G, as in g-scale, stands for giant.
> 
> 
> It's a revelation for me to see so many collecting larger than HO.


It's a Bachmann engine. It was my first engine when I got back into the hobby. My other two engines are F7's, and Bachmann as well.

-J.


----------



## tommyboy

Russell said:


> Jay, who makes that CN locomotive?
> 
> And Tom, looks like G, as in g-scale, stands for giant.
> 
> 
> It's a revelation for me to see so many collecting larger than HO.


When I bought it I was a clumsy 13 year old with clumsy hands, the BIGGEST scale seemed a good idea. 

And I notice that you Mr.Bucholz are a toronto resident as well
go leafs!!!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

tommyboy said:


> When I bought it I was a clumsy 13 year old with clumsy hands, the BIGGEST scale seemed a good idea.
> 
> And I notice that you Mr.Bucholz are a toronto resident as well
> go leafs!!!


LLLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAFFFFFFFSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

Anyhow, whatever scale you feel comfortable with is the main thing. With model railroading, there is something for everyone. That's what makes it so cool 

-J.


----------



## Russell

TommyBoy wrote,


> And I notice that you Mr.Bucholz are a toronto resident as well.


What a team those Leafs. As far as I know they are the only major league team that manages to defy the laws of grammar.

It should be the Toronto Maple Leaves :laugh:.


----------



## tooter

One of my favorite tiny engines...


----------



## NIMT

Athearn DD40 I have 4 of them each with twin 7 skew motors, 4 flywheels, NCE DCC 2.5 amp Decoders, LED lighting. With the 4 of them I can pull almost anything I can throw at it. I haven't installed the hand rails because I haven't desided if I'm going to repaint them or not. I do like the SP colors, Maybe just do the UP over paint of the #'s???

Sting of 4 DD40's
















Lead engine with roof strobe.


----------



## Gansett

tjcruiser said:


> Actually, I'm on an Amtrak train northbound in CT as we speak. I gawked at a pristine red-black-white New Haven diesel (GP-38, maybe?) that we passed in New Haven. Not even the tiniest scratch, stain, blemish on her paint. Must have been brand new. I only wish I could have grabbed my cell phone camera in time to snap a pic ...
> 
> 
> TJ


TJ, is this the one you saw?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brookville_BL20-GH

I thought the New Haven RR was kaput. Obviously not.


----------



## tjcruiser

Jack,

I think that's it! It was only in my field of view for about 15 seconds, but I think you nailed it. Pristine condition. Sitting on a siding in New Haven.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## tooter

Hey Sean, 
How's this for contrast...


----------



## NIMT

That is Cool!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
We do have complete opposite ends of the spectrum don't we!
I'm shooting for a layout that's over 110' long and you'll be doing your Entire layout in what 10' or less?
I'll have to show you my little ore cars and log cars, they will still look like behemoths compared to yours!


----------



## santafe158

Here's my shay.

Bachmann Spectrum G scale


----------



## tooter

Oooh... that's *nice*. 
Do they make G scale log buggies?









Your shay hauling some really big logs would look cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## Massey

Choo Choo that log buggy looks like it was made out of Athearn Heavy weight passenger trucks.

Here is a real one for you


























and the skidder too 









The solo trucks you see in the last pic have a hole in each end that you can put a large beam in to hold them to a certain length or simply couple them together with the knuckles. I didnt get many pics of them since I was more interested in the skidder and the other equipment around there. The flat car on the first pic that was in front of the skidder has a beam making up it's body as well but this one has a much larger recepticle for it's beam I am guessing a heavier duty rig.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure

Great pics Massey. Those will help me a TON in my logging area. It's almost exactly what I've been envisioning.


----------



## Massey

I have some more pics of that skidder somewhere I can try to post them for you. There is a giant tower off the top of it that has cables to nearby trees as part of it's rigging. Here is a pic of the history of this skidder.



















And here is the tower










and more of it's equipment









Hope this helps

Massey


----------



## sstlaure

Very cool. My set-up will be a little different as I'll have the logs get delivered to the landing via a log skidder (tractor type) and the rail crane will serve as the loader. I've got an old 25 ton crane that I'm going to use as the rail crane.

Very cool that those were used to directly log along the right-of-way (and for a good 1/3 mile on either side of the right-of-way.)


----------



## santafe158

choo choo said:


> Oooh... that's *nice*.
> Do they make G scale log buggies?
> 
> 
> Your shay hauling some really big logs would look cool... :thumbsup:


They do make them, but they look more like the ones massey posted.

I usually just pull a few normal flat cars with logs on the deck along with other freight cars or even passenger cars occasionally.


----------



## Littlefoot14

My Athearn SD70ACe pulling a grainer in the distance.


----------



## tjcruiser

Massey,

Fabulous pics of the old steam skidder. Way cool!

TJ


----------



## Massey

Thanks guys. That is here in Tacoma somewhere, but I dont remember where. If I remember right it is at Point Defiance but my memory is not what it used to be. I took those about 6 or 7 years ago... maybe more

Massey


----------



## norgale

Put your sunglasses on guys. Here's another Hudson. Just noticed I forgot to paint the headlight. Pete


----------



## trainguru

Camp 6 is nomore, they've sold out to Roots of Motive Power! Somebody get the bag pipe players!


----------



## shaygetz

norgale said:


> Put your sunglasses on guys. Here's another Hudson. Just noticed I forgot to paint the headlight. Pete



DUDE!!!!...that thing is awesome....:thumbsup:

The locomotive that started it all for me, an AHM/Pocher 4-4-0 "Genoa". When I was 8, my dad bought one for under the Christmas tree, where it rolled for many years. The brass turning are for real, enough that you can put flags on the pilot...


----------



## trainguru

most excelent, I have a Reno that my Grandpa got me when I was younger. It's my favorite!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That sucker is BRIGHT!


----------



## norgale

Special 'Daylight" paint scheme.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's a very special daylight paint scheme, must be the *Bright Sunny Day* paint job!


----------



## norgale

Could be that but I think it's just a happy train. Pete


----------



## trainguru

*Modern Steam Part 1*

Well, since you people have had some cool locomotives, here's my contribution.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=161&pictureid=1524


----------



## norgale

That's a beauty Trainguru. I always liked the Niagras as they had a sleek look that a lot of steamers didn't have. Good one. 
I think I'd paint that one lemon and lime.  Pete


----------



## mapper65

Accucraft Walt Disney World Fort Wilderness Railroad engine.

I still have the other three coaches boxed up until I find the right place to display them all. This is one of those engines that I just couldn't pass up.


----------



## norgale

Mapper that is a stunning set. I don't usually like those really old timey trains but yours is exceptional. Very nice . I assume that it runs and isn't just for display? Pete


----------



## mapper65

Thanks! She's a runner. Only one of a hundred made. 

It was a project taken on by a guy named Michael Campbell who owns one of the original prototypes that used to run at the Fort Wilderness Resort at Walt Disney World and another gentleman, Michael Broggie, son of Roger Broggie. 

Roger built Walt Disney's Lilly Belle 4-4-0 engine that Walt used to run around his house in Holmby Hills, CA. Roger Broggie also built the original Disneyland Railroad engines that still run in the park today. There is an engine named after him at Walt Disney World.


----------



## norgale

With that sort of history then the model was well worth the purchase. Being one of one hundred makes it a rare train already. Seems like a good investment to me. Pete


----------



## santafe158

Finally got one of these at the train show yesterday.

Lionel JLC PRR GG1 (yes, it's all metal)


----------



## norgale

Good 'GET' SantaFe. Very nice looking and clean too. Those center wheel sets are articulated ,no? Pete


----------



## santafe158

Yes, they are articulated and the front trucks are mounted to them.


----------



## norgale

Do you mean the front trucks are attached to the middle trucks and not the cab? Could you show a picture? Interesting. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, the GG1's have two power trucks with six wheels, and the two four wheeled trucks are connected to the power trucks. Interesting arrangement, makes it fun to get all the wheels on the track if you're setting on on a curve.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice engine,:thumbsup: they list for a good buck!

I don't want to ask, how much?

What is the length? 3 foot?


----------



## santafe158

big ed said:


> Nice engine,:thumbsup: they list for a good buck!
> 
> I don't want to ask, how much?
> 
> What is the length? 3 foot?


MSRP was $899.99. I paid $475. Not a bad deal in my opinion. 

It's around 20 inches(?, just under two feet anyway).


I'll post a review video and some pictures in a little bit. They're downloading right now.


----------



## santafe158

Quicker than I expected.

Here are some pictures of the underside.


----------



## JohnAP

*nice locos all*

here's a couple of my favorites:










HO scale Rivarossi 50th anniversary Big Boy with factory installed DCC.










HO scale Rivarossi Cab Forward


----------



## Massey

Nice lookin engines John. Those cab forwards always look to me like they have the tender on the wrong end or they are supposed to be pushing another engine's tender around.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

That cab-forward needs a tunnel. Do you have one?

Great looking locos!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

santafe158 said:


> MSRP was $899.99. I paid $475. Not a bad deal in my opinion.
> 
> It's around 20 inches(?, just under two feet anyway).
> 
> 
> I'll post a review video and some pictures in a little bit. They're downloading right now.




You stole it. :thumbsup:
Some would call me a thieve if I did that. 

Did you inform the seller that they list for a lot more?:laugh:

Good deal, nice engine.:thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158

big ed said:


> You stole it. :thumbsup:
> Some would call me a thieve if I did that.
> 
> Did you inform the seller that they list for a lot more?:laugh:
> 
> Good deal, nice engine.:thumbsup:


He showed me the Trainworld add with the higher price and said that that's what they go for. He knew what it was worth.


----------



## Russell

Nice locomotives guys. I'm enjoying the photos. Thanks.

I was cleaning up at home and came across a box with a train set inside, a train set I’d gotten years ago but completely forgotten about. I figure it fits this thread because it includes two locomotives. This set is amazing. It burns calories ( I have to turn the key manually.), requires no electrical energy, has no polluting plastics and comes with all the landscaping already done. It includes tunnels, buildings, pedestrians, and vehicles. The locomotives also have blackened wheels. What else can you ask for? It also has sound. My grandchildren are amazed. To them it isn’t retro. It’s different, knew, and exciting. So here it is.


----------



## tjcruiser

Russell said:


> This set is amazing. It burns calories ( I have to turn the key manually.), requires no electrical energy...


Love it! Is that modern Japanese or German? Known mfr / vintage?

Very "retro"!

TJ


----------



## Russell

Hi PT, I'd love to say I got it from my grandfather who lived in Germany, or that I found it in a small shop in Prague on my honeymoon. That would be nice.

But my father actually came from Scotland and my honeymoon wasn't spent in Prague but was a two-day affair in Vermont. We both had to work. 

In fact this tin train was made in China and cost me $9.00.


----------



## Russell

Maybe I was ripped off


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have to throw my new Lionel Legacy PARR T-1 into the ring for the weekly locomotive.


----------



## New Berlin RR

ill see your Disney train and raise you a freshly oiled GP-38-2 had it two plus years and here's a pic

pictures will be up loaded when I get on my computer


----------



## Nevada wheel

awesome stuff guys--love the scenery


----------



## manchesterjim

*Loc-O' My Dreams!*

Ok...here's my favorite Loco of the week!










SD-50 with Chessie colors!


----------



## New Berlin RR

*







*


----------



## swiggy

*SLRG Dash 8 40B*

San Luis Rio Grande


----------



## NIMT

The smell of diesel is way to strong need to bring on some old world smoke!
I've only ran this Bachmann 80 ton 3 truck Shay to test it's never even pulled cars around a layout! It's full DCC with tsunami sound, front rear lights, firebox light and sounds incredible!
I'm thinking of selling it because it's a shame that it's not getting any track time!


----------



## New Berlin RR

NIMT said:


> The smell of diesel is way to strong need to bring on some old world smoke!
> I've only ran this Bachmann 80 ton 3 truck Shay to test it's never even pulled cars around a layout! It's full DCC with tsunami sound, front rear lights, firebox light and sounds incredible!
> I'm thinking of selling it because it's a shame that it's not getting any track time!
> View attachment 15852
> 
> 
> View attachment 15853
> 
> 
> View attachment 15854


well if you do sell it and if for a good reasoniable fair (poor college kid) deal let me know, as I can garontee she would get track time every day  I run my engines at least once a day each day alternating them on different days  now i know why I love these things so much...LOL:laugh:


----------



## NIMT

New Berlin RR,
Stay in college and maybe one day you can buy one of these, this model runs in the $400+ range!


----------



## shaygetz

Sean, I'll see your 80 tons and raise you 18 more...










...an NWSL 18 ton Shay from 1974...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Those are great looking models. :thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR

NIMT said:


> New Berlin RR,
> Stay in college and maybe one day you can buy one of these, this model runs in the $400+ range!


yours may but the ones i want are around $100ish


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

New Berlin RR said:


> yours may but the ones i want are around $100ish


I wish the last arrival was only $400!  hwell: :laugh:


----------



## santafe158

I bought the g scale two truck shay for $250!


----------



## New Berlin RR

gunrunnerjohn said:


> i wish the last arrival was only $400!  hwell: :laugh:


lol!!


----------



## NIMT

Bob, That is one sweet looking shay!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

New Berlin RR,
$100 Shay...OH that's scary!


----------



## gc53dfgc

How so? There are two working DCC and Sound shays on E bay right now for under 100 and are also lettered for their railroads.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

gc53dfgc said:


> How so? There are two working DCC and Sound shays on E bay right now for under 100 and are also lettered for their railroads.


I only see one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Bachmann...561941?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item46013e2a15


----------



## NIMT

That one also has a 10 year old decoder in it with limited funtions!


----------



## New Berlin RR

update, I honestly we had a fail of the week but what ever...USPS dropped off one of my packages but failed to leave the other which is sadly the engine which is still on the post truck  so yea sadly I got to go pick it up tomorrow from the post office after work...oh well....


----------



## norgale

Here's my latest locomotive in the new livery of the Bonita Grand Central's Skyliner which will make high speed passenger runs on the new elevated track soon to be built. Two E-8 A units, 1996 vintage IHC locos and a B unit that's on the way from the builder will pull three, hundred foot cars and a shorter observation car at the end. I'm hoping that with all new trucks and metal wheels on the cars some of my derailing problems will be solved. However if it falls off the elevated track it's lights out for these babies. Pete
















The new palm tree logo is my first attempt at designing something but I think I can do better. This will have to do for now.


----------



## New Berlin RR

norgale said:


> Here's my latest locomotive in the new livery of the Bonita Grand Central's Skyliner which will make high speed passenger runs on the new elevated track soon to be built. Two E-8 A units, 1996 vintage IHC locos and a B unit that's on the way from the builder will pull three, hundred foot cars and a shorter observation car at the end. I'm hoping that with all new trucks and metal wheels on the cars some of my derailing problems will be solved. However if it falls off the elevated track it's lights out for these babies. Pete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new palm tree logo is my first attempt at designing something but I think I can do better. This will have to do for now.


I like it, as for your concerns, I would grab a loco you don't care about if it were to bite the dust and eat dirt so to say if it were to fall, test the elevated track and all that then once your happy it will work, fine tune the track (put a guard of some type to stop any runaway derailed locos) and enjoy the one you just worked on


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I hope it doesn't fall of the tracks, you did a nice job on it!


----------



## kursplat

norgale said:


> However if it falls off the elevated track it's lights out for these babies.


gravity, thou art a cruel mistress


----------



## norgale

Well I hate to tell you this but the paint job will not stand a close look. Normally I can get a nice smooth finish with a rattle can but this yellow paint comes out all lumpy and cracked sometimes. A second coat will hide it pretty well but there is something with the plastic of the engines or something new in the paint or maybe the spray nozzle. I just can't figure it out. The blue goes on with a brush so that settles out ok..
The new elevated track will have to have some kind of guard rail on it but I havn't figured that out yet. The track will be riding on a sort of stone aquaduct thing so something will have to be added to safeguard the train from falling on the floor. I don't have any junk engines that run so it will have to be one of the regular engines to test with. I'm also switching the mainline turnouts from #4 snaps to #6's so that will help the derailment problem.--I hope. And adding weight to the cars. Lots of experimenting going on here. Kursplat that could apply to my exgf too. Ha! Pete


----------



## kursplat

norgale said:


> so something will have to be added to safeguard the train from falling on the floor...












:thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158

My contribution for the week.

Lionel PRR 2-8-2 Mikado Jr. I've done a few things to it to make it look better. I love the looks of it now. The modifications include a headlight visor, I painted the headlight, marker lights, smokebox supports and the front handrail black (they were the same graphite color as the smokebox, and the smokebox supports were shiny metal like the walkway handrails), I also added a wire "air hose" to the front pilot.


----------



## santafe158

Not sure if I ever posted this picture of four of the SD80MAC's that I posted on page 1. The second two units are mine, the first two are a fellow train club member's. They made a real neat looking train. I ran them with all four smoke units running for quite awhile, before another member pointed out the noticeable haze over the layout . Shut them off to keep from getting any complaints about it.


----------



## shaygetz

Nice pix guys...

Rivarossi 2-8-8-2 N&W Y6b Mallet, picked up at a swap meet some years back...


----------



## Southern

That is my number one favorte of all time. I had one as a kid. Now I have two that run and two that are juck for parts.


----------



## shaygetz

One of my babies...it's numbered after the one that the N&W modified by adding 28,000 pounds of ballast to it...out pulled the UP's Big Boys:thumbsup:.


----------



## manchesterjim

shaygetz said:


> Nice pix guys...
> 
> Rivarossi 2-8-8-2 N&W Y6b Mallet, picked up at a swap meet some years back...


Shay.....maybe its in another thread but I'd like to know what those grade-crossings are made of? They look like the square hobby wood with appropriate stain/weathering.....am I right?


----------



## Big Ed

manchesterjim said:


> Shay.....maybe its in another thread but I'd like to know what those grade-crossings are made of? They look like the square hobby wood with appropriate stain/weathering.....am I right?



Post #4 in this thread.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=108696#post108696

Shays own words,
The grade crossings are just Campbell railroad ties and/or matchsticks, whichever I have at the time. I glue them in, trim them, them stain them with a wash of old paint thinner and brown craft paint, push in bolts with the point of a pencil, weather and seal...


----------



## Gansett

shaygetz said:


> One of my babies...it's numbered after the one that the N&W modified by adding 28,000 pounds of ballast to it...out pulled the UP's Big Boys:thumbsup:.


Anytime you need a baby sitter I'll be available!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158

Here's my Lionel 0-6-0T lettered for it's new owner, the DT&I (Detroit Toledo & Ironton, which was a local road once owned by Henry Ford). I had a friend reletter it for me from it's original SP&S roadname to something more local. So far so good. He sent me the picture last night (I just gave him the loco yesterday to work on) and it's already just about finished. He's going to do a few other things too. As of right now he installed Kadee (scale) couplers, painted the handrails black and put on the decals.

I like it so far


----------



## tjcruiser

What a strange looking driver wheel config on that thing ... the front drive wheel is offset considerably from the rear two wheels. I don't think I have (naively) noticed anything like that on a loco before. Any info/comments on the real-life rationale?

Beautiful custom graphics / decals, by the way ... a nice looker (wheel config notwithstanding  ).

TJ


----------



## santafe158

Yes, they did have offset drivers on different engines.

The Baldwin 2-6-0 for example


----------



## santafe158

And a real 0-6-0T. Don't know why, but that's how it was.


----------



## tjcruiser

Great examples! Thanks for the education / info!

Enjoy the new loco!

TJ


----------



## santafe158

tjcruiser said:


> Great examples! Thanks for the education / info!
> 
> Enjoy the new loco!
> 
> TJ


Well, it's not a new engine :laugh:

I've had it since around 2007, just doesn't get used much so I had it re-decalled.

No problem. I'm sure you can research as to why they were set up that way.


----------



## norgale

With an 0-6-0 arrangement it had to be for balance and traction. Pete


----------



## santafe158

Thinking back on my 2-6-0 example, that one had to have been because of the firebox location. Looks like it sits right between the second and third driver sets.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'll vote for my new Legacy PARR U28C _U-Boat_. Great sounds and a good lookin' locomotive. 




















Check the cool engine sound, they're putting more effort into this part of the Legacy stuff. Just a little clip here.


----------



## norgale

That sounded great--after I turned my sound on. Ha! Nice engine John. You do have some classy stuff there. pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They keep adding features to the Legacy stuff, it's like candy.  They have to stop, I'm running out of money!


----------



## santafe158

Dang, that's a nice looking engine. :thumbsup:

Saw a K-Line NS GP38 at a train show this weekend for $250 with TMCC and RS that I would have loved to have purchased. Then I remembered that I'm the proud owner of a Lionel JLC GG1 (and it still owns my wallet ).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I got this sealed in the box for $400, MSRP is $539, so I felt pretty good about this one.  However, I'm going to be selling a couple of TMCC locomotives and some rolling stock to pay for it.  :laugh:


----------



## santafe158

I think I'm about to the point where I'll have to sell a few things to buy anything else. That's the tough part though. I like all my engines, that's why I bought them in the first place .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's the pits, but there isn't an unlimited budget.


----------



## santafe158

I've probably got a couple passenger cars I'd sell to save towards some scale passenger cars to go with my GG1. Looks great on the head of a 33 car military train, but Passenger cars are more it's speed in my opinion.


----------



## kursplat

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'll vote for my new Legacy PARR U28C _U-Boat_. Great sounds and a good lookin' locomotive.


 you know, this is just the type of thing that could drive a man to O... :laugh:


----------



## santafe158

kursplat said:


> you know, this is just the type of thing that could drive a man to O... :laugh:


Come on over. I've noticed the HO/G/N scale guys staring at my clubs layout while we set up for the train shows. Could just be because we're running trains within an hour and they're still trying to get their modules to meet up with each other :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

kursplat said:


> you know, this is just the type of thing that could drive a man to O... :laugh:


Come on over, the water's fine!  There's room in the O-scale chassis for real sound.


----------



## kursplat

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Come on over, the water's fine!  There's room in the O-scale chassis for real sound.


i don't know, my wife say's my making whooo whooo chug chug sounds is how she keeps track of me :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, you got me there, I can walk away and all she hears is the train, no telling what I'm up to.


----------



## Gansett

That's a symbol of American RR'ing, BIG, beefy with a don't mess with me look. The right color too. Not all girlyfied in pastels. Luv it


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I guess us guys in PA don't go for the pastel crap, just manly green.


----------



## New Berlin RR

ok im a bit behind in this, but heres the next one I have thats going for Loco of the week (sorry 2267 ain't it this week, even tho she sees twice the track time LOL)


----------



## Big Ed

New Berlin RR said:


> ok im a bit behind in this, but heres the next one I have thats going for Loco of the week (sorry 2267 ain't it this week, even tho she sees twice the track time LOL)


Work better with the wheels on the rail.


----------



## New Berlin RR

thats just an old photo that was a quick place on tracks for the photo, i do run it on the rails


----------



## norgale

I noticed the finger prints too. Clean that car off troop. It won't pass inspection that way. Pete


----------

